# Which type is the most accepting of people and their differences?



## Yobi (Jun 17, 2013)

Which type is the most accepting of people and their differences?


----------



## Pixzelina (May 25, 2013)

Probably ESFP or ISFP. ESTJS are the worst


----------



## knightingling (Oct 15, 2013)

I think INFJs would be natural at that.

Although I guess it also depends on how mature a person is when it comes to these things.


----------



## The Empyrean (Jul 31, 2013)

I think INFPs and INFJs.
xTJS are the worst, IMO. I know one ESTJ and one ISTJ (not sure, but I think so). They both think that everyone who is differen from them is stupid, weird, etc.


----------



## Violator Rose (Sep 23, 2011)

It probably comes easiest for INFJ's and ENFJ's, although I believe any type is capable of this if they try hard enough


----------



## Spanks (Dec 8, 2013)

I wouldn't go around saying that one type is more capable of accepting others than any other type. I'm sure that if you were to pick any given type, there are countless exceptions to the rule.


----------



## Ice_Queen (Oct 10, 2013)

Well, so far I've found that ESFPs are the most accepting of me. They might find me peculiar at times, but they don't seem to judge me for it like many other types do. I would think that if they're accepting of me when many others are not, then they would be the same way with most others.


----------



## Jason104 (Sep 18, 2010)

Being accepting of alien beliefs is the quickest way to being conquered. That being said I am naturally accepting of all humans because I understand where they come from. I think about the experiences they must have had throughout their lives. In fact I love or at-least I want to love everyone.


----------



## Adam Stewart (Oct 21, 2013)

Well-cultivated ENxP's of course! There's no clear line between right and wrong, in any situation, and ENP's are great at leaving everything open ende



Edit: I take that back. As a generalization, I would say ExxP's (very likely to make most things impersonal)


----------



## superbored (Dec 13, 2013)

I'd say INTJ. I can accept anyone for who they are, but acceptance doesn't mean that I'll like them.


----------



## marr55 (Dec 24, 2013)

I think people are going to get confused between least likely to judge and least likely to express judgement. Just something to think about before posting.


----------



## rawrmosher (Apr 22, 2013)

I'd say EXXP 'a in general but especially EXFP's.


----------



## Grain of Sugar (Sep 17, 2013)

Fis more than Fes.


----------



## Ravenetta (Oct 23, 2013)

I can definitely see how ESFP, ISFP, ENFP could all be possibilities, but I think Fi can be limiting in a broad acceptance, but balanced by Ne or Se which are the most externally open functions. 

I think INFJs can go either extreme and be the actually most accepting (moreso than Fi because Ni-Fe can achieve levels of extreme fluidity which is not structured like Fi).

I think I will say that generally speaking an ESFP would have the least judgment and most acceptance of others, but that INFJs can in some cases be moreso than other types and in some cases not at all.


----------



## DustOfShard (Nov 10, 2012)

ENFP's, all the way. I don't care if that is what I am! XD

We are a base station for eccentric satellites, and I often get told I make people feel accepted. "I can be myself with you, and not have to worry about being guarded."


----------



## Orange Fusion (Nov 16, 2013)

Probably ENFPs and INFPs.


----------



## Caged Within (Aug 9, 2013)

Anyone with strong Fe.


----------

